# Does your dog lick your arm pits? Why? Ha ha ha!!



## Kjalways (Jan 19, 2013)

My John just turned 18 weeks old and started a new hobby of licking my arm pits since I start wearing this sleeveless shirt several days ago! I wonder why he seems to love to lick my arm pits as if he was was me eating ice cream! This is so weird! I haven't wore deodorant lately, so he is licking my natural arm pit flavor. Ha ha ha!! 

Does your doggies lick your arm pits? Or have you ever had a dog tongue massage in your arm pits before? :laugh:


----------



## Chi Nation (Feb 25, 2013)

Kjalways said:


> My John just turned 18 weeks old and started a new hobby of licking my arm pits since I start wearing this sleeveless shirt several days ago! I wonder why he seems to love to lick my arm pits as if he was was me eating ice cream! This is so weird! I haven't wore deodorant lately, so he is licking my natural arm pit flavor. Ha ha ha!!
> 
> Does your doggies lick your arm pits? Or have you ever had a dog tongue massage in your arm pits before? :laugh:


*Omg! I can't stop laughing! ound:

This is one of those embarrassing things most dogs do. Wether most will admit it or not (most probably won't, or will deny it), dogs love arm pits and feet. During the summer i will catch mine before they get to them but i think they are just weird anyways..lol *


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Chi Nation said:


> *Omg! I can't stop laughing! ound:
> 
> This is one of those embarrassing things most dogs do. Wether most will admit it or not (most probably won't, or will deny it), dogs love arm pits and feet. During the summer i will catch mine before they get to them but i think they are just weird anyways..lol *


Yup anything that is punguent and moist and especially crevices-- after having short faced breeds (Boxers) for 10 years, the long snouts I have now are quite a surprise, espec the Berner he loves sticking his snout where the sun dont shine.... HA HA...


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Ew.. No. And if they even ever had the urge to try, I'd stop them. That's grody.

One of most embarrassing things dogs do? How many of you let your dogs lick your armpits? Good lord..


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

My boy Smokey loves to try and lick armpits, especially the kids, of course I don't allow him, so then he will lick mine or any ones feet really any skin he can get to for hours if you let him. He is so weird. He also used to steal my undergarments. Yuk!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Feb 25, 2013)

Tainted said:


> How many of you let your dogs lick your armpits? Good lord..


Don't let them, but they sure try! If you have ever been holding a small dog in front of people, in a tank top, and they try to lick your arm pits.... YES! its embarrassing!


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Tainted said:


> Ew.. No. And if they even ever had the urge to try, I'd stop them. That's grody.
> 
> One of most embarrassing things dogs do? How many of you let your dogs lick your armpits? Good lord..


Not on Purpose! But it has happened, my big dog likes to sneak up on me all the time....


----------

